# I am back



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Review of my vacation

I went to Universal Studios, Animal Kingdom and MGM... The best was Universal... All the rides I went on were probably the best I have seen expecially in Universal... Island's of Adventure had very little rides but each one kicked major ass. The Hulk was the disappointing one... not as much fun.... Jurassic Park was cool and very fun.... The Mummy Ride was the greatist... Spider Man ride was awsome... One thing about that ride it made me shut my eyes cause you think it is more real then it is... Universal was better cause of the fact all the rides were mostly inside and was air conditioned.

Disapointment was the Aerosmith ride in MGM.... first things first when little kids around 7 are on it you will know it isn't so fast. The best part was 10 seconds when Aerosmith's music was playing and then it stoped nothing but some slow ass rolarcoater ride... Dinosaur ride at Animal Kingdom was to dark and could scare more kids for a Disney attraction lol... I have to vote for Universal... 

Oh yeah I stayed at the Hard Rock Hotel.. Well it was nothing but real Rock they even shocked me by playing The Cult not to mention they had a signed plack of The Cult in the wall next to David Bowie picture. So cool... ^^ 

Well I tell yeah more when I am not so tired.


----------

